# Waninkoko Downgrades Wii Menu



## T-hug (Jun 8, 2008)

Apparantly _it's extremely dangerous, and if it's released it will cause a lot of bricks._

MaxC Thread

Direct Link: http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=195vQeNpAsk


----------



## Hellfenix (Jun 8, 2008)

I know someone who is not going to be happy about that...


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Jun 8, 2008)

Interesting! I wonder if this is going to be helpful in the future.
For example, this could re-enble the GC disc swap trick.


----------



## Prime (Jun 8, 2008)

Cant view the video Thug4L1f


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 8, 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=195vQeNpAsk


----------



## Jax (Jun 8, 2008)

What are the advantages?


----------



## arctic_flame (Jun 8, 2008)

Jax said:
			
		

> What are the advantages?
> 
> QUOTE(maikelsteneker @ Jun 8 2008, 05:46 PM) Interesting! I wonder if this is going to be helpful in the future.
> For example, this could re-enble the GC disc swap trick.



Also re-enable Action-replay, downgrade when IOS37 is activated, etc.


----------



## Prime (Jun 8, 2008)

This is good news



			
				Hellfenix said:
			
		

> I know someone who is not going to be happy about that...



Sorry, I'm kinda slow today. Do you mean Nintendo?


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Jun 8, 2008)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




I kinda wonder about the Dragon Ball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 3 channel though~


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Problem is though guys, what good will this do? Of course it will let you down grade, but what about all the games that ship with the latest firmware and require it to play? Nintendo will be releasing their games with the newest firmware as they are made to preventt hings like this from taking hold.


----------



## Sekkyumu (Jun 8, 2008)

Narin said:
			
		

> Problem is though guys, what good will this do? Of course it will let you down grade, but what about all the games that ship with the latest firmware and require it to play? Nintendo will be releasing their games with the newest firmware as they are made to preventt hings like this from taking hold.



That'd be the same thing as the PSP. Custom Firmware that is.


----------



## Narin (Jun 8, 2008)

Theres another topic about this by the way
http://gbatemp.net/index.php?showtopic=89829


----------



## Defiance (Jun 8, 2008)

I don't really see a point...


----------



## NL_Patrick_D (Jun 8, 2008)

Might be me but am i the only one who thinks this is fake ?

Few reasons : 
- Waninkoko never video released anything before making it downloadable
- After the one unknow app , wad manager is used to install a wad ... why the hell would he put that in ... we know wad manager already/
- nothing on http://wii.waninkoko.info/

But meh would be nice to be able to upgrade/downgrade fw or even custom.


----------



## VascoAlmeida (Jun 8, 2008)

I know Waninkoko myself and he told me about it.. stop trying to make other people think its fake!!


----------



## NL_Patrick_D (Jun 8, 2008)

Not trying to do so ... 
but normally he didn't release it in such a manner.

but well the future will tell what is and what aint.


----------



## Whizz (Jun 8, 2008)

Thanks, Waninkoko.


----------



## Mooshywooshy (Jun 9, 2008)

NL_Patrick_D said:
			
		

> Not trying to do so ...
> but normally he didn't release it in such a manner.
> 
> but well the future will tell what is and what aint.



But didnt he release the video of installing VC games before it was released? >,>


----------



## redact (Jun 9, 2008)

Mooshywooshy said:
			
		

> NL_Patrick_D said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yep, i guess NL_Patrick_D doesn't know what the fuck he's talking about.


----------



## jinxvorheeze (Jun 9, 2008)

NL_Patrick_D said:
			
		

> Might be me but am i the only one who thinks this is fake ?
> 
> Few reasons :
> - Waninkoko never video released anything before making it downloadable
> ...



He used WAD Manager to install the 2.1 firmware.


----------

